# Cockatiels and barking



## Busy Mom (Jul 14, 2010)

Im getting my sweet tiel in about 2 weeks. My 2 dogs are not generally "barkers" they don't bark at everything--just when someone walks a dog by the house. 
Im HOPING since we are getting our tiel as a baby he will grow accustomed. 
Anyone have dogs? What do you think?


----------



## Monro's mommy (Apr 3, 2010)

When I got my Monroe, he lived in a home with a small dog. Now, Monroe will bark when he's looking at himself in the mirror. It's pretty funny to hear "woof woof". I also have a dog, a Golden Retriever, who will bark when she hears someone come to the door. Monroe doesn't seem to mind much. He just knows that someone is coming and looks at the door to see who it is.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

We have two dogs and the birds aren't bothered at all. Freddie is almost too calm about the dogs. Gigi, the Lab, likes to be wherever I am, and will lie on the floor at my feet when I'm spending time with Freddie, and he walks to the edge of the couch and looks at her like he's thinking she might be interesting to explore. Clyde has learned to bark just like Gigi and sometimes he barks first when someone's outside!


----------



## Busy Mom (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks you made me feel much better!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He should get use to the barking 
Our puppy will run to see if Iam home when he hears Spike calling for me  So I guess it works both ways :lol:


----------



## sidneymysnake (Jul 3, 2010)

My Senegal Parrot would yell at my dogs and tell them No! He would also whistle for them to come and when they did he would yell at them. My cockatiel must have had dogs at his old home because he barks like a dog.


----------



## Busy Mom (Jul 14, 2010)

Actually now that I think of it our baby is currently being weaned in a house with 6 or 7 dogs!!! Im sure he is going to be plenty used to the barking!! DUH!! I just kept picturing the dogs going nuts and the poor bird dropping over in fright!!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

My three aren't bothered by the dog. My little one, Mango, who is about 9 weeks old is really bothered by the phone ringing and goes crazy, flapping around in the cage.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

My tiels don't really take any care that our dog, Cody is a Jack Russell, barks or makes noise. The only thing they may do is sing louder to compete. However, the more they sing and make noise, then they make Cody howl...it is so funny to watch.


----------



## Vickie (Jul 12, 2010)

I have three dogs and Kimi (my tiel) SCREAMS the house down when there's a cat in the garden. The dogs love her. She's kept well up from them and she doesn't seem to care one jot about them. The cat is scared of her, has been since she stuck her 9 week old nose against the cage and got bitten!


----------

